# Gallery le SockHead



## SockHead (Sep 15, 2011)

I've stopped updating this first post

So I'll be posting in here quite a bit updating my art portfolio. So far, it's pretty empty. Hopefully this year I'll be motivated to keep drawing, unlike last year.. Anyway! 

Here's what I got so far:



Spoiler: 9/14/2011 - Alien Kitty














Spoiler: 9/15/2011 - Golf Wang













Spoiler: 9/18/2011 - Goblin *Strong Language*













Spoiler: 11/21/2011 - Inner Eye Kitty













Spoiler: 3/20/2012 - Another Cat lol













Spoiler: 3/22/2012 - Prime Mixtape Cover













Spoiler: 3/22/2012 - Rainy Day Mixtape Cover













Spoiler: 3/22/2012 - Summer 2012 Mixtape Cover













Spoiler: 3/22/2012 - Summer 2012 Mixtape Alt. Cover













Spoiler: 8/16/2012 - I don't know











Tell me what you think! 

You can see all of my work on deviant art too: http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/


----------



## Caius (Sep 15, 2011)

This swagger is off the charts.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 15, 2011)

Just did this one super quick :3


----------



## rafren (Sep 16, 2011)

Whoaa. Amazing. :0


----------



## MasterC (Sep 16, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Just did this one super quick :3



Mind=blown


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha I did a double take with your cat drawing...thats a cat right? I can't say I've seen many cats with four eyes but it's good nonetheless. Love your wolfs eyes too; eyes are always the hardest part to draw for me


----------



## SockHead (Sep 19, 2011)

Did this one last night. Took about 3 hours. The eyes are a little big for my liking, but it's not something I could redo.. :/ Oh well! Still happy with the result! 



Spoiler: *Strong Language*


----------



## Caius (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't comment right now. Too caffeine hyped. It'll get me banned, i know it. I love it tho.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 19, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Did this one last night. Took about 3 hours. The eyes are a little big for my liking, but it's not something I couldn't redo.. :/ Oh well! Still happy with the result!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *Strong Language*



The lips scare me and the nose seems a little out of place, like it's too slanted for the face. Besides that it's great though, I love the shading.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

hehe, wang.


----------



## Conor (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice SockHead.

<3 Odd Future.


----------



## Fillfall (Oct 3, 2011)

What did you use to make them?


----------



## SockHead (Oct 3, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> What did you use to make them?



..Pencil and Paper.. lol


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2011)

orphan tears.


----------



## Fillfall (Oct 4, 2011)

SockHead said:


> ..Pencil and Paper.. lol


 
Meant like HB, F, H5, B3 and all that stuff.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 21, 2011)

Drew this in like 5 minutes. Not really the best of my drawings, but I really like the style of it.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2011)

Furries.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Furries.



...what?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 22, 2012)

Been a while since I've posted here, but I just recently got the Beta for CS6 so I've been messing around with that, making mixtape covers. Also drew another cat lol



Spoiler: Prime Mixtape Cover













Spoiler: Rainy Day Mixtape Cover













Spoiler: Summer 2012 Mixtape Cover













Spoiler: Summer 2012 Mixtape Alt. Cover













Spoiler: Another Cat lol


----------



## Princess (Mar 23, 2012)

I like your mixtape covers a lot.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 23, 2012)

I like your cat.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

A cat with only two eyes?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 23, 2012)

I revised all of the mixtape covers and even made some more



Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Prime Mixtape Version 1 Cover













Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Rainy Day Mixtape Version 1 Cover













Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Summer 2012 Mixtape Version 1 Cover













Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Summer 2012 Mixtape Version 2 Cover













Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Summer 2012 Mixtape Version 3 Cover













Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Summer 2012 Mixtape Version 4 Cover













Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Summer 2012 All Cover Art











REMEMBER TO WATCH ME ON DEVIANTART TO SEE THESE EVEN FASTER
http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/
http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/
http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/
http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/


----------



## Keenan (Mar 23, 2012)

SockHead said:


> REMEMBER TO WATCH ME ON DEVIANTART TO SEE THESE EVEN FASTER
> http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/
> http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/
> http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/
> http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/



AAHH! Which link should I click on?! So many choices!
I'm liking your work, Sock, keep it up.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 23, 2012)

Keenan said:


> AAHH! Which link should I click on?! So many choices!
> I'm liking your work, Sock, keep it up.



YOU DIDNT FOLLOW ME


----------



## Kip (Mar 25, 2012)

I almost died when i saw that granny surfing!


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are some new mixtape cover art:



Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Rainy Day Mixtape Version 2 Cover













Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Prime Mixtape Version 2 Cover













Spoiler: 3/23/2012 - Malibu Beach Club Mix Cover













Spoiler: 3/25/2012 - Swag Out Mixtape Version 1 Cover











My favorite out of this bunch would be the last one because it's the most editing I've ever done on a photo 

WATCH ME ON DEVIANTART!!!
http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/
http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/
http://sockheadx4.deviantart.com/

JOIN MY #MIXTAPECOVER GROUP!!!
http://mixtapecovers.deviantart.com/
http://mixtapecovers.deviantart.com/
http://mixtapecovers.deviantart.com/


----------



## Princess (Mar 26, 2012)

Stealing your mixtapes heuheuheu


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2012)

lol I like how this one turned out A LOT



Spoiler: 3/27/2012 - Dewott's Kick Ass Mixtape


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey I got Garage Band for the iPad earlier today and I'm still testing it out. Here are some songs I've made already:

~deleted for ur sanity~


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 16, 2012)

I was wondering if you could make a mix out of any kind of songs.
You have talent, that's obvious.
What kind of songs are your favorite?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I was wondering if you could make a mix out of any kind of songs.
> You have talent, that's obvious.
> What kind of songs are your favorite?



These are like my very first songs. Although, Fish is made my Tyler The Creator, I already knew that song on piano. And it's just the same thing the whole song. I won't be able to make mixes out of songs just yet. But I'm sure with some practice I'll get the hang of it. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 16, 2012)

You are very welcome.
I always give honest feedback.
I can't play any instruments right now.
I used to play several instruments when I was in middle story.


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 16, 2012)

LOLed when I saw the granny on the surfboard.  I also liked the pokemon ones.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a little video I directed last night with my friends


----------



## Keenan (Jun 30, 2012)

'96. I was there.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 28, 2012)

Messed around with photoshop today


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 3, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Messed around with photoshop today
> 
> lotso images



Thats a big "variety."


----------



## SockHead (Dec 5, 2012)

Practiced making album cover. Tell me what you guys think.



>



quoted so you can see the edge of the first one


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 5, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Practiced making album cover. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> quoted so you can see the edge of the first one



I like the first one just change the background color to another color, like a beige. 
The 2nd one, not so much.

Also do you have the original picture of the one you titled "I don't know"?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 5, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Also do you have the original picture of the one you titled "I don't know"?



Yeah I'll PM ya


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow your really good Sockhead.


----------



## Kip (Dec 6, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Here's a little video I directed last night with my friends



Ahahaha i love this.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 24, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Did this one last night. Took about 3 hours. The eyes are a little big for my liking, but it's not something I could redo.. :/ Oh well! Still happy with the result!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *Strong Language*



Strong language? I use that word everyday. How do you upload stuff you draw on paper to the computer?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 28, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Strong language? I use that word everyday. How do you upload stuff you draw on paper to the computer?



Take a picture of it, insert the SD card into your computer (if it has an SD card slot) and then yah it should be obvious from there. Or you can take a picture of it on your phone, send it to your email and download it.


----------



## Caius (Dec 28, 2012)

Scanner for higher quality.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Strong language? I use that word everyday. How do you upload stuff you draw on paper to the computer?



Aren't you like, 10?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Aren't you like, 10?



Yesh. I also know the M word.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 28, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Yesh. I also know the M word.



Wow, congratulations. What a little badass you are.

That was sarcasm, in case you couldn't figure it out. Nobody cares what awesome curse words you know. They really just don't. Your posts here are so immature.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 28, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> Wow, congratulations. What a little badass you are.
> 
> That was sarcasm, in case you couldn't figure it out. Nobody cares what awesome curse words you know. They really just don't. Your posts here are so immature.



Agreed.
But what the heck is the M word?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 28, 2012)

E765 said:


> Agreed.
> But what the heck is the M word?



I was thinking it was mother-you-know-the-rest, but who knows. I've never heard someone refer to it as "the m word". Why a ten-year-old knows or feels the need to say these words is beyond me. Trying to be cool, maybe? If so, it isn't working at all. It's just plain immature and annoying.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 28, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> I was thinking it was mother-you-know-the-rest, but who knows. I've never heard someone refer to it as "the m word". Why a ten-year-old knows or feels the need to say these words is beyond me. Trying to be cool, maybe? If so, it isn't working at all. It's just plain immature and annoying.



Oh, definitely. I just wasn't sure what she was referring too.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 28, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> Wow, congratulations. What a little badass you are.
> 
> That was sarcasm, in case you couldn't figure it out. Nobody cares what awesome curse words you know. They really just don't. Your posts here are so immature.



While this is true, she's 10. Do you really expect her to be mature? She's going to experiment with curse words and whole lot more and there's nothing wrong with that. The Bell Tree is an Animal Crossing forum so you just have to accept that kids will be attracted to it and let them get on with it. She has plenty of years to mature.

It is annoying, yes, but just ignore it. No need to be rude to a little kid.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 28, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> While this is true, she's 10. Do you really expect her to be mature? She's going to experiment with curse words and whole lot more and there's nothing wrong with that. The Bell Tree is an Animal Crossing forum so you just have to accept that kids will be attracted to it and let them get on with it. She has plenty of years to mature.
> 
> It is annoying, yes, but just ignore it. No need to be rude to a little kid.



I wasn't being rude; I apologize if it came off that way. I'm just tired of seeing her double and triple-post, post in threads that are years old, and make irrelevant comments that are irritating and have nothing to do with the topic of the thread. She's been warned about these things multiple times, yet she continues to do them. I, too, was a member of a forum when I was ten-years-old, and I acted nothing like that. I was very polite and followed the rules, so it really irks me to see this kind of behavior. She may be ten, but she's extremely immature for her age.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

woah i didnt even know there was a conversation in this thread

anyway i drew this just now and im really proud of it



Spoiler









its charizard btw


----------



## AndyB (Feb 9, 2013)

That is one cool take on Charizard. I'd love to see what other Pok?s you could do with that style.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 9, 2013)

I suggest Exeggcute.


----------



## comic321 (Feb 9, 2013)

You should seriously draw Buizel


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I suggest Exeggcute.





Spoiler











its alright, im not really digging this one though


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2013)

SockHead said:


> woah i didnt even know there was a conversation in this thread
> 
> anyway i drew this just now and im really proud of it



Pretty good, except around the neck area, then the perspective gets wonky.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats Exeggutor


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

Gnome said:


> Pretty good, except around the neck area, then the perspective gets wonky.



I agree. Kind of my first time drawing a dragon, but other than that I think it turned out pretty neat.


----------



## libarts (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, I'm really impressed with these drawings.  Good job.


----------



## Saith (Feb 17, 2013)

Holy bananas! These are great! I love the pencil work.


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2013)

W-w-wow... I-I'm sp-speechless.


----------



## sharkstache (Feb 22, 2013)

you seem like a realistic pokemon artist who confuse the term realistic with scary imo


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 23, 2013)

You expect pokemon drawn to look realistic to not be scary looking? 

Your art is pretty awesome, SockHead! (I like scary Exeggutor!)


----------



## sharkstache (Feb 23, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> You expect pokemon drawn to look realistic to not be scary looking?
> 
> Your art is pretty awesome, SockHead! (I like scary Exeggutor!)



it's possible.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 21, 2013)

I got a tablet this past week and here's the first project I finished:



Spoiler


----------



## Thunder (Mar 21, 2013)

hot damn, sock


----------



## SockHead (Mar 22, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> hot damn, sock



The only thing that sucks is that the contrast got bumped up when it was uploaded so the body is mostly black. It had more detail before, but not much.


----------



## SockHead (May 9, 2013)

finished this dootsie today. really happy how it turned out. i started it in like march haha glad i pushed through it.


----------



## Bambi (May 9, 2013)

Omg that's adorable!


----------



## Elijo (May 10, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Caius (May 10, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2013)

The day that Sock thought the light blub in my Twitter avatar was a noose to hang myself...


----------



## Caius (May 10, 2013)

I still thought it was a noose.


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I still thought it was a noose.



Hahaha. I'd say a good 90% of the people who have commented on my avatar have said the same thing.


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2013)

Justin said:


> The day that Sock thought the light blub in my Twitter avatar was a noose to hang myself...



wait that's actually a light bulb?

I always thought it was a noose, too


----------



## Thunder (May 11, 2013)

Justin said:


> The day that Sock thought the light blub in my Twitter avatar was a noose to hang myself...



Porter, no! I know you were replaced in Wild World and City Folk but that's no reason to kill yourself :'(


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (May 12, 2013)

the last one is genius. what's better than the tropics, cats, pokemon, and pizza? NOTHING.


----------



## SockHead (May 12, 2013)

Thanks EVERYONE!

and it's a noose Justin. The first stage is denial.


----------



## SockHead (May 20, 2013)

It's a pokemon fusion between tentacruel and hitmonlee!


----------



## Trundle (May 20, 2013)

Tentalee! Really nice art!


----------



## SockHead (May 23, 2013)

yo my god


----------



## SockHead (Dec 10, 2013)

Latest Traditional Art. Lemme know what you think!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 10, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Latest Traditional Art. Lemme know what you think!




O: That's so cool! So realistic and amazing shading @.@

I also like your Chyler Gash Facial Expressions #2, starlee galactic kick and thunderstorm drawings! <3


----------



## Silversea (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting, I didn't know you could pull off water like that traditionally. What pencil?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 10, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> O: That's so cool! So realistic and amazing shading @.@
> 
> I also like your Chyler Gash Facial Expressions #2, starlee galactic kick and thunderstorm drawings! <3



Thank you so much! 



Silversea said:


> Interesting, I didn't know you could pull off water like that traditionally. What pencil?



Just a mechanical pencil. I imagined it would be harder than what I actually did. The thought of quitting came in my head at least a dozen times, but I pushed through and I think the results can speak for themselves.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 10, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Latest Traditional Art. Lemme know what you think!



Oh lord Socky this is amazing 0.0 

 Can you do animations?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 10, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Oh lord Socky this is amazing 0.0
> 
> Can you do animations?



Pffft I wish.. and thank you :}


----------



## Caleb (Dec 10, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Latest Traditional Art. Lemme know what you think!


 Dude that's awesome, great work.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 11, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Practiced making album cover. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> quoted so you can see the edge of the first one



These are sick! Great job


----------



## Silversea (Dec 11, 2013)

Animate the water. Doit.

Also, a little nitpick, you missed the second dorsal fin. The tail fin should be heterocercal too--with the top half being longer than the bottom. Just a couple of shark things, but otherwise its awesome.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 11, 2013)

Draw me and pally like your French girls.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 11, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Animate the water. Doit.
> 
> Also, a little nitpick, you missed the second dorsal fin. The tail fin should be heterocercal too--with the top half being longer than the bottom. Just a couple of shark things, but otherwise its awesome.



No one can pay me enough to animate that water. And damn you're right. I should've known too, studied sharks for half a year in high school.. I am a disappointment to my senpai :'(



Lauren said:


> Draw me and pally like your French girls.



Webcam tonight


----------



## cIementine (Dec 11, 2013)

Great shark.
Should be the DVD cover to Jaws.


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 11, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: 3/20/2012 - Another Cat lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg look at dat face, dat cute little bum
& OMG dat mouth

I wanna eat it all up


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 11, 2013)

those are awesome. Nice job.


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

They lok very beutiful, such doge
much butiful
such prrytty


----------



## SockHead (Dec 20, 2013)

I drew the lower cat like a month or two ago. (This is on Colors! 3D on the 3DS btw) Finished the rest of it today. I like the vibe of this drawing the most


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Woah o: That's awesome!


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 21, 2013)

Hehehe cool stuff!!


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2014)

drew this yesterday

ALSO I don't think I posted this here:






and THIS


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 27, 2014)

I wish I could draw this detailed ._.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I wish I could draw this detailed ._.



Patience is key ^_^


----------



## mob (Mar 27, 2014)

GOOD ART... .


----------



## canadasquare (Mar 27, 2014)

Really cool, fascinated by the heart tree.

How long does it usually take you to do more detailed drawings?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2014)

gamzee said:


> GOOD ART... .



Appreciate it :3



canadasquare said:


> Really cool, fascinated by the heart tree.
> 
> How long does it usually take you to do more detailed drawings?



Thank you so much!

The skull pit, which is on 18x24 inch took about 7 hours. Usually most 18x24 takes about a work day. The heart tree took me about 4 hours due to its smaller size of 9x12


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Woops, looks like I don't need to be an artist anymore, bye. *Explodes*


----------



## SockHead (Mar 27, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Woops, looks like I don't need to be an artist anymore, bye. *Explodes*



NO SHUT UP I ShOULD INSPIRE YOU OK YES


----------



## SockHead (Apr 2, 2014)

I drew this selfie on Lucy


----------

